# خطف فتاة مسيحية 18 عام بالزقازيق



## BITAR (14 فبراير 2009)

*تم خطف فتاة مسيحية تدعى ( مارسيل سامى ) ( 18 عام ) وحاصلة على دبلوم ومقيمه بحى الحسينيه بالزقازيق يوم الجمعة 13 / 2/ 2009 م الساعة 7.15 صباحا و ذلك أثناء خروجها من كنيسة الانبا انطنيوس بقسم النحال 1 بالزقازيق محافظة الشرقيه اثناء ذهابها لشراء علبه حلوه ابتهاجا بعماد احد ابناء اقارب لها علما بأنها مخطوبه واسم خطيبها سامح وله صديق اسمه سعيد ( مسلم الديانه )تحوم حولة الشبهات بخطفها وكالعادة الامن يحمية*
*فهل قد خطفت لاجل أسلمتها عنوة ؟, بالطبع هذا حال المسيحيين في مصر وفي كل مكان علي ارض العروبة والاسلام *
*رجاء خاص لكل الاسر المسيحية بأن يتابعوا بناتهم وابنائهم حتى لا يقعوا فريسه للذائب الضالة*
*لنرفع صلاة لعودة الابنة مارسيل الى اسرتها سريعا دون مكرووة يحدث لها*
*وسوف اتابع تطورات الخبر اولا بأولا*


----------



## GogoRagheb (14 فبراير 2009)

*ربنا يرجع كل اولاده وبناته الضالين 
والمخطوفين
وشكرا على الخبر*


----------



## zezza (14 فبراير 2009)

ربى يسوع حافظ على كل ولادك بمصر 

الواحد خلاص مل من مسلسل الخطف ده ما يسيبونا فى حالنا بقه 

شكرا كتير بيتر على نقل الخبر ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك

"""فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ..لكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم"""​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (14 فبراير 2009)

*ربنا يحافظ عليها ويرجعها لحضن والديها سريعا من غير اى مكروه 
شكرا على الخبر*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 فبراير 2009)

*ربنا يحافظ عليها ويرجعها سالمه لاسرتها ​*


----------



## SALVATION (14 فبراير 2009)

_يارب نطلب ايدك من اجل اسقاط كل محاولات ابليس واعوانه من اجل زعزعت ثقتنا بك
يارب علشان خاطر الطهرا مريم ترجع البنت بالسلامة وتحمى كل بناتك
خبر محزن​_


----------



## Sameh Guirguis (14 فبراير 2009)

*ربنا يحمي كل شعبه*


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (14 فبراير 2009)

الرب يحافظ عليها ويرجعا سالمة الى اسرتها 
بشفاعة العذراء والقديسين ​


----------



## BITAR (14 فبراير 2009)

GogoRagheb قال:


> *ربنا يرجع كل اولاده وبناته الضالين *
> *والمخطوفين*
> *وشكرا على الخبر*


* امين تعود سالمه *
*شكرا GogoRagheb*​


----------



## BITAR (14 فبراير 2009)

zezza قال:


> ربى يسوع حافظ على كل ولادك بمصر ​
> 
> الواحد خلاص مل من مسلسل الخطف ده ما يسيبونا فى حالنا بقه ​
> شكرا كتير بيتر على نقل الخبر ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​
> ...


* امين يا zezza*
*نطلب من الرب ان يحافظ على ابنائه*​


----------



## BITAR (14 فبراير 2009)

ميريام عادل قال:


> *ربنا يحافظ عليها ويرجعها لحضن والديها سريعا من غير اى مكروه *​
> 
> *شكرا على الخبر*​


* امين يا ميريام عادل*
*امــــــــــــــــــــــــين*​


----------



## BITAR (14 فبراير 2009)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ربنا يحافظ عليها ويرجعها سالمه لاسرتها ​*


* امين يا Dona Nabil*​


----------



## BITAR (14 فبراير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _يارب نطلب ايدك من اجل اسقاط كل محاولات ابليس واعوانه من اجل زعزعت ثقتنا بك​_
> 
> _يارب علشان خاطر الطهرا مريم ترجع البنت بالسلامة وتحمى كل بناتك_​
> _خبر محزن_​


*يا رب استجب*
*شكرا تونى.تون*​


----------



## man4truth (14 فبراير 2009)

ربنا يرحم


----------



## Coptic Adel (14 فبراير 2009)

*سنظل نسمع اخبار*

*ربنا يرحمنا*​


----------



## داريااه (17 فبراير 2009)

يارب اية الاذية اللي بتلحق بابنائك؟؟لية الناس موذين دايما وما بيستطيعوا العيش مع بعض بالسلام اللي ربنا امر بيه وعمل بيه واللي هو مكتوب في الانجيل لاننا لو قرينا حياة الرب يسوع ولو قرينا الانجيل هنشوف السلام بحد ذاته..ربي بشفاعة العذرا مريم عندك رجعلنا بنتنا مارسيل الى حضن اهلها,وما توجعش قلب اهلها عليها,انا باحس فعلا بنار جواية من باسمع الاخبار دي..ربنا يبارككم


----------



## BITAR (18 فبراير 2009)

man4truth قال:


> ربنا يرحم


* امين يا رب ارحم*
*شكرا man4truth*​


----------



## BITAR (18 فبراير 2009)

elsalib قال:


> *سنظل نسمع اخبار*​
> 
> 
> *ربنا يرحمنا*​


* الرحمه من عند الاب*
*شكرا elsalib*​


----------



## BITAR (18 فبراير 2009)

داريااه قال:


> يارب اية الاذية اللي بتلحق بابنائك؟؟لية الناس موذين دايما وما بيستطيعوا العيش مع بعض بالسلام اللي ربنا امر بيه وعمل بيه واللي هو مكتوب في الانجيل لاننا لو قرينا حياة الرب يسوع ولو قرينا الانجيل هنشوف السلام بحد ذاته..ربي بشفاعة العذرا مريم عندك رجعلنا بنتنا مارسيل الى حضن اهلها,وما توجعش قلب اهلها عليها,انا باحس فعلا بنار جواية من باسمع الاخبار دي..ربنا يبارككم


*امين يا رب اسمع صلاتنا*
*واعد مارسيل الى حضن اسرتها*
*شكرا داريااه*​


----------



## أَمَة (18 فبراير 2009)

أنا مش عارفة
نحنا عايشين باي عصر!!!

بس الظاهر أن اعوان ابليس كل العصور عندهم واحدة - الجاهليه 

يا بنات متركبوش بسيارت الشباب اللي انتم فاكرينهم "اصحاب" و "كويسين" و "مش متعصبين"
وانتوا فاهمين كلامي

الرب يترأف عليها وترجع لأهلها​


----------



## بوسى هانى (18 فبراير 2009)

المسيح ان شاء اللة هيحرسها ويرجعها بس لو عرفت حاجة ابقة قلنا قد اية الموضيع دى صعبة ومحزنة


----------



## BITAR (18 فبراير 2009)

أمة قال:


> أنا مش عارفة
> 
> نحنا عايشين باي عصر!!!​
> بس الظاهر أن اعوان ابليس كل العصور عندهم واحدة - الجاهليه ​
> ...


* عدم الاختلاط*
*بكافة انواعة*
*وعدم تدخلهم فى شئوننا*
*ومراقبه الاسر لتصرفات ابنائهم وبناتهم*
*شكرا امة*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 فبراير 2009)

*ربنا يرحم ويرجع اولاده بالسلامة

مرسيه علي الخبر

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## BITAR (18 فبراير 2009)

بوسى هانى قال:


> المسيح ان شاء اللة هيحرسها ويرجعها بس لو عرفت حاجة ابقة قلنا قد اية الموضيع دى صعبة ومحزنة


 
*نتمنى من الرب عودتها سريعا*
*رحمه بأسرتها*
*شكرا بوسى هانى*​


----------



## BITAR (18 فبراير 2009)

jesus156 قال:


> *ربنا يرحم ويرجع اولاده بالسلامة​*
> 
> *مرسيه علي الخبر*​
> 
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


 
* يا رب*
*شكرا jesus156*​


----------



## أَمَة (18 فبراير 2009)

bitar قال:


> *عدم الاختلاط*
> 
> *بكافة انواعة*
> *وعدم تدخلهم فى شئوننا*
> ...


 

معك حق يا بيتر
أنا خجلت اقول أكثر من اللي قلته
محتبش حد يفكرش اني بوعظ عليه
بس انا كنت عم بفكر 
ان البنت تكون طلعت بسيارة صاحب خطيبها 
اللي كان مستنيها جنب الكنيسة
 و كذب عليها وقال أن خطيبها هو اللي بعثه 
وهي صدقته لطيبة قلبها
مش جائز؟
​


----------



## sameh7610 (18 فبراير 2009)

*هى دى ام الدنيا


نو كومنت​*


----------



## BITAR (19 فبراير 2009)

sameh7610 قال:


> *هى دى ام الدنيا​*
> 
> 
> 
> *نو كومنت*​


* التدخلات الاسريه*
*لها عامل كبير جدا*
*والثقه الذائده اكثر من اللازم*
*وعدم اهتمام الاهل لثقتهم ايضا الذائده فى ابنائهم*
*ربنا يرحمنا*
*شكرا sameh7610*​


----------



## ابن الكنيسه (19 فبراير 2009)

باذن المسيح هترجع سالمه ربنا  يحمكى يا اختى من كل شر او شبه شر   

ربنا معاكى يا اختى    


ام بخصوص المجرم  لا بد ان يا خذ عقابه وان تهون القضاء المصرى فى حققك  مثل متهاون مع غيرك من الفتيات المسيحيات  ولم يتحرك   ولم يعاقب  هذا المجرم على ما فعل    فربنا موجود


----------



## فافاستار (19 فبراير 2009)

*الخبر ده بجد احزننى كثير اتمنى من الله ان يحرسها من اى خطر  *


----------



## nonaa (19 فبراير 2009)

ربنا يحرسها من كل شر
شكرا يا بيتر على الخبر
لانه جرس انذار لينا كلنا 
علشان ناخد بالنااااااا


----------



## nogamega (19 فبراير 2009)

يارب احميها ورجعه بسلام و احمى بنات شعبك


----------



## BITAR (20 فبراير 2009)

ابن الكنيسه قال:


> باذن المسيح هترجع سالمه ربنا يحمكى يا اختى من كل شر او شبه شر
> 
> ربنا معاكى يا اختى
> 
> ...


* ان الشرطه تحمى الصديق المتهم بالخطف*
*وفعلا ما علينا الا ان نكون متأكدين*
*ان*
* ربنا موجود*
*شكرا ابن الكنيسه*​


----------



## BITAR (20 فبراير 2009)

nonaa قال:


> ربنا يحرسها من كل شر
> شكرا يا بيتر على الخبر
> لانه جرس انذار لينا كلنا
> علشان ناخد بالنااااااا


* للاسف ولا نأخذ الحذر*
*شكرا *nonaa​


----------



## BITAR (20 فبراير 2009)

nogamega قال:


> يارب احميها ورجعه بسلام و احمى بنات شعبك


* امــــــــــــــــــين*
*شكرا nogamega*​


----------



## grges monir (21 فبراير 2009)

*اللة قادر ان يحمى اولادة*


----------



## BITAR (21 فبراير 2009)

grges monir قال:


> *اللة قادر ان يحمى اولادة*


* امين*
*شكرا grges monir*​


----------



## BITAR (22 فبراير 2009)

*الان متأكد*
*ان الفتاة فى بيتها *
*ولاكن*
* بعد محاوله خطف فاشله لاجبارها على الاسلام*
*وسأكتب الظروف والملابسات التى ادت *
*الى خطفها*
* واعادتها*​*مرة اخرى
نشكر المسيح​*​


----------



## الأخت مايا (22 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لنقل الخير بانتظار التقاصيل


----------



## أَمَة (23 فبراير 2009)

bitar قال:


> *الان متأكد*
> 
> *ان الفتاة فى بيتها *
> *ولاكن*
> ...


 

الشكر لرب المجد على عودة الفتاة الى بيتها
وشكرا لك يا بيتر على المتابعة
بانتظار التفاصيل​


----------



## BITAR (7 مارس 2009)

*الصديق المسلم عضو فى خليه تتسلل الى المنازل *
*وتتغللغ وسط الاسر وتتصيد المواقف ثم تصطاد الفريسة *
*ثم تذهب بها الى الاسكندريه مقرها الرئيسى*
*والحمد لله عادت الفتاه ومعها فتاه اخرى كان قد فعل بها سابقا ما فعله مع الفتاه مارسيل*
*( عندما ذهبت معه الاسكندريه اخبرتها الفتاه بان سعيد احضرها من قبل هى الاخرى )*
*فقررا ان يهربا سويا من الجحيم الذى هما ذاهبات اليه وذهبا الى احدى كنائس الاسكندريه*
*ومنها الى الزقازيق*
*نشكر ربنا كثيرا عوده الابنتان الى حضن اسرهم*​


----------



## لي شربل (7 مارس 2009)

*نشكرك يارب لأنك حننت على بناتك وعائلاتهن
راعي الخراف الامين ما بيترك ياللي وقعت في الاسر ديما ساهر على قطيعه .
ثانكيو bitar ع ها الخبر الحلووووووووو .
الله معك .
*​


----------



## عمادفايز (8 مارس 2009)

ياريت نذكرها كلنا فى صلواتنا ونتشفع بالقديسين وعلى راسهم كلية الطهر القديسة مريم
انها ترجع سالمة الى اهلها هى محتاجة حاجة زى دى دلوقت............الله موجود
وشكرا على الخبر علشان نصلى لها


----------



## عدرا (9 مارس 2009)

يارب احفظ شعبك      ​


----------



## dark_angel (9 مارس 2009)

*ربنا يرحمنا و يرجعها لاهلها سالمة*​


----------



## عمادفايز (9 مارس 2009)

*نشكر المسيح على تحننة على اولادة دى بركة شفاعة الست العدرا*


----------

